# Back to Eden film



## fachento (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

I thought this might be especially of interest to those of you who are in to Home Production -- especially via a low-maintenance garden.

This is a long film, but well worth the watch.

backtoedenfilm.com

As well as, the place where my wife found it:

http://homesteadrevival.blogspot.com/

Regards,

- Fachento


----------

